# MTD Snowflite 310-400?



## Greg_B (Feb 6, 2019)

I have an old MTD Snowflite thrower that is yellow and black. 

Maybe 5/20 or 21?

H50 Tecumseh, Model sticker on blower says 310-400?

Been in storage for ~20 years.

Trying to get it running so I can give it to my son who just bought a house.

Rebuilt the carb, forgot how the governor linkages go back together.

Anyone have a link to a manual that would show that linkage?

None of my engine manuals show enough of that detail.

thanks 

Greg


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Give us a picture of what you got and we will fill in the blanks.


----------



## Greg_B (Feb 6, 2019)

Thanks.


I'll snap a few tomorrow


----------



## Greg_B (Feb 6, 2019)

Got the carb mounted and running after some adjustments. Think the linkage is installed correctly. Auger clutch is sticky never really stops rotating. Bearing play on the auger shaft vertically, noisy when spinning.
Hopefully pics help Id Model for parts purchasing.


----------



## Nate17 (Jan 29, 2019)

All your links are coming back as invalid.


----------



## Greg_B (Feb 6, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up, think they are fixed now. At least I can see them in the post.


Anyone else?


----------



## Greg_B (Feb 6, 2019)

Still looking for info, but spring is just around the corner.


----------



## Greg_B (Feb 6, 2019)

Needing to source the sprocket on the augur shaft 40 tooth with .750 ID and a cross pin hole.


Any ideas ?


The hub broke from the tooth plate.


I can try to weld, but would trust a factory welded sprocket more given how fast it is going to rotate.


----------

